# PUNK FARM GETTING EVICTED, we need help. Portland Maine



## Eshwhy Eskay (Jun 26, 2015)

They served us an eviction notice, they are trying to kick us out so they can sell the property for condos. Here's a link to the farm's page and a petition we made. I'm Jennifer Rose on facebook. 

http://www.petitionhub.org/Save-Jensens-Farm-t-2361
https://www.facebook.com/EswhyEskayAFarm

We need help!

VOLUNTEER:

Farming, carpentry, website development, creating a kickstarter video, grant writing, promoting events, fundraising, outreach, grant writing, legal aid, automobile and tractor repair, landscaping, plumbing, electrical, and roofing.

DONATE:

We can accept cash, checks, and credit cards. You can donate directly through facebook with no fees. The farm also has a wish list of items to donate.

We are still up and running till they shut us down... and probably a little longer. We need people more than ever, we have a sweet little sheep spanging gig where we go out with a little lamb, and we are booking tons of house shows. We have a sketchy as fuuuck treehouse stage that we are trying to expand. We're trying not to keep people more than six days so we can get fresh blood cycling through, be prepared to be worked to death. Don't bother showing up if you can't be sober and behave. We are under totally under fire right now and we don't need any more legal hassles. But PLEASE tell everyone you can, we need help. Share the page, share the petition, donate, if we can get a decent down payment we can make an offer on the place. If you know anyone who can help in anyway, please let them know.

This is my little crusty


----------



## Eshwhy Eskay (Jun 26, 2015)

They served us an eviction notice, they are trying to kick us out so they can sell the property for condos. Here's a link to the farm's page and a petition we made. I'm Jennifer Rose on facebook. 

http://www.petitionhub.org/Save-Jensens-Farm-t-2361
https://www.facebook.com/EswhyEskayAFarm

We need help!

VOLUNTEER:

Farming, carpentry, website development, creating a kickstarter video, grant writing, promoting events, fundraising, outreach, grant writing, legal aid, automobile and tractor repair, landscaping, plumbing, electrical, and roofing.

DONATE:

We can accept cash, checks, and credit cards. You can donate directly through facebook with no fees. The farm also has a wish list of items to donate.

We are still up and running till they shut us down... and probably a little longer. We need people more than ever, we have a sweet little sheep spanging gig where we go out with a little lamb, and we are booking tons of house shows. We have a sketchy as fuuuck treehouse stage that we are trying to expand. We're trying not to keep people more than six days so we can get fresh blood cycling through, be prepared to be worked to death. Don't bother showing up if you can't be sober and behave. We are under totally under fire right now and we don't need any more legal hassles. But PLEASE tell everyone you can, we need help. Share the page, share the petition, donate, if we can get a decent down payment we can make an offer on the place. If you know anyone who can help in anyway, please let them know.

This is my little crusty 


View attachment 23565


----------



## Art101 (Jun 26, 2015)

All I can do for now is send good vibes and thoughts.


----------



## Tude (Jun 26, 2015)

Was just thinking about you the other day - wondered how you were doing - sorry to hear this!


----------



## Kal (Jun 26, 2015)

If I had the funds I would give it to you. I am sorry to hear about this. I did share on facebook and google+ so hopefully this helps. Wish I could do more.


----------



## spectacular (Jun 26, 2015)

Sucks ass... Maybe use all raised funds to start looking for a new spot... Once property owners start talking condos its gonna be pretty much impossible to dissuade them. Sad fact is its the amount of cash being offered is so much they don't give a shit about anything else.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi, Jennifer!

I'd like to sign your petition, but I kept getting sent to a page for animal rights.

I belong to a ton of AR groups, but what I'm looking for are more community organizations to network with.

This country doesn't need more government controlled housing, it needs more loving, free communities.

I *love* what you're doing!

Good luck!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 26, 2015)

I merged both your threads since you posted the same thing twice.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 26, 2015)

@Matt Derrick 

You's so awesome! ::cat::


----------



## Eshwhy Eskay (Jul 3, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> I merged both your threads since you posted the same thing twice.


Cool, thanks, didn't know where to post it.


----------



## Eshwhy Eskay (Jul 3, 2015)

bizzolizzo said:


> Sucks ass... Maybe use all raised funds to start looking for a new spot... Once property owners start talking condos its gonna be pretty much impossible to dissuade them. Sad fact is its the amount of cash being offered is so much they don't give a shit about anything else.


Only one of the two co-owners wants to sell, the other gave us an option to buy. If we can get a down payment enough people on board we can actually force a sale to us. The spot is amazing, close to downtown Portland, ME and 32 acres. There isn't going to be a better spot in the area. 

We have a ton of shows booked, so bands coming though can book a show with us. We also have a Go Fund Me. I think we're at a whopping 20bux.


----------



## Deleted member 9462 (Nov 23, 2015)

whatever became of the land? did yall win?


----------



## Kal (Nov 23, 2015)

Good question @commonoperation I am wondering the same thing I hope they did. Going to repost this on Facebook.


----------



## pigpen (Nov 23, 2015)

commonoperation said:


> whatever became of the land? did yall win?





Kal said:


> Good question @commonoperation I am wondering the same thing I hope they did. Going to repost this on Facebook.



From the farms facebook - "We won in court! We got reduced back rent for the damaged roof and reduced rent coming forward. Now all we need is a million dollars and the farm is ours."


----------



## deleted user (Nov 23, 2015)

Shit, I hope them the best, this farm said they would hook me up in the past. Are they still accepting donations? Fucking scumbag condo bullshit, special place in hell


----------

